# Girlfriend



## youdontknowme (Jul 18, 2007)

Yes, I have one. At long last.

I have a girlfriend.

It's like mission: accomplished. It's been my life's mission to find a girlfriend. I know that finding the *one *at my age  is highly improbable. But I've thought about the criteria for the *one *more than I've thought about how incredibly naïve it is to think about it constantly. Because I've thought about it so much, I won't be making rash decisions like getting a girlfriend at the volatile age of 17. Of course not. Unless... I was absolutely _sure_.

I was sure.

So that was how I got a girlfriend. I was sure and made up my logical mind. It may end with a heart-shattering breakup like virtually all teen relationships, but hey, I don't care. I just don't want to be called gay. Or, God forbid, be left behind in the rat race not to be left behind.

All my friends have girlfriends and boyfriends. Imagine the joy I felt when I changed my marital status on my numerous social networking accounts from "single, and desperately looking" to "taken, so sorry". Then it hit me. It wasn't enough. I want the whole wide world to know I've found the *one*. Since I'm not pathetic and single anymore, I thought I'd make use of my newly refurbished ego. Letting most of my friends (the people who added me in those social networking sites so they could look more popular) know that I'd found my other half was... not enough. My insecure personality gripped me and said I needed to do more to show my love.

That's why, as some of the more observant might have observed, that my MSN nickname was recently changed to read: _I love you_. I've taken the liberty of surrounding my declaration of love with plenty of happy emoticons such as tiny yellow flowers and tiny red hearts. I like to think that they're my feelings put into pictures. They're emoticons, yes, but aren't they so romantic? My MSN display picture is of the two of us cuddling like lovebirds for the camera.

And that's why I've decided to dedicate this post to you, my darling. I want you to know that my self-worth is defined by you and you alone. You're my everything, my all, my reason for living. Oh, you don't have to blush. It's okay. I want the world to know that I love you. I'm in love, so therefore, corny adolescent behaviour like this is perfectly acceptable.

I wrote a song for you.

I'd play it on the guitar like love-sick Romeo did back in Hamlet, but I don't know how to play the guitar. I'd love to sing it for you, but I'm tone deaf. I can play the drums like a train though. When you come over, remind me to play it for you. The crashing cymbals and rolling fills describe the tumult of emotion I feel when you're around. I hope you'd like it.

I love you.


----------



## Elderberry (Jul 18, 2007)

Ha ha! When I fell in love I told everyone, "What I am feeling is there is love in me" I felt quite sure of this. I didn't expect that.


----------



## Kyle R (Jul 18, 2007)

If you are looking for critiques on this, I would recommend putting more about why you love your girlfriend (things she does that you find cute, the way you could listen to her voice for hours even if she weren`t saying anything important, her laugh, how you like her flaws, etc) you know, things other than the mere fact that her presence has improved your social status.

This is something you probably overlooked in your joy to express how happy you are. Illustrate what you appreciate about her. If you don't know her well enough yet, tell her, and say that you want to.

Just my suggestions. Congrats on entering the world of romance. : )


----------

